# Racerboy71 needs to be demodded, he's closing attitude threads for no reason



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2013)

Racerboy71 is closing every thread that proves attitude is scam. He is abusing his power, strictly to make attitude look good. Closing threads like crazy w/o any explanation is very shady. I'm emailing the main administrator about your shady actions RB. You'll definitely close this thread too, but hopefully enough members see it to know that you are very, very corrupt. Just look through RB's posts, he's been nothing but a jerk to good members of the community that were scammed. This guy does not deserve to be a mod!


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 25, 2013)

1 star for more tears


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

why thank you.. 

and the one thread, you and the op said i should just close it, so i did..


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 25, 2013)

seed-rage .


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

and btw, no way in hell i'd close this thread, too entertaining..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

and make sure you read my posts last night, where some member said he was about to kill himself and i tried to help him so he didn't..

yeah, that's the kind of awful person i am..


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 25, 2013)

lol..... ya racer boy is definitely shady..... hes one of the few who actually uses logic to make decisions!!

is this the guy who acted like an ass to attitude?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> and btw, no way in hell i'd close this thread, too entertaining..


Gracias señor!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> lol..... ya racer boy is definitely shady..... hes one of the few who actually uses logic to make decisions!!
> 
> is this the guy who acted like an ass to attitude?


 yeah hgk, he's one of the two recent additions to the i hate attitude because i didn't pay for the guaranteed delivery and customs got my gear crew..


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2013)

i think we'll keep him but thanks for the request have a lovely day


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

the other one now wants to cancel his credit card payment to the tude because he didn't pay for the guarantee and customs got his gear..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think we'll keep him but thanks for the request have a lovely day


 awww, shucks sunni... hugs..


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 25, 2013)

Your own personal hate thread! 
could be the start of a great thread contrary to the intentions of the OP 
The seedbank the OP represents will not be pleased.. bad spammer no free seeds for you..


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2013)

i am personally closing this thread because there is a rule for no threads about other members, however we will keep your request in our minds!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, racerboy, this guy has only been here for 5 days, and you have already pissed him off. That is, as long as you ignore the two other profiles that he had that were banned recently. 

Third time's a charmer!


----------

